# Industrial Caulking Gun holder



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day Guys 

Being a painter over 21yrs I don't need to ask to many questions about painting as I know my type of painting
So I don't have much to share in Regards to painting . But i have been known to post the odd pics of Australian lorikeets Or cockatoos or the odd pic of my Weber BBQ : ) 

But here is something i have been working on for the last 
Ten years its my caulking gun holder yes it's just a cable tie : p thought I would share it with you enjoy : p


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Couldnt help myself this little guy was 

At my last job i love there colours : )


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

10yrs on a cable tie? lol just busting yours balls Ben.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> 10yrs on a cable tie? lol just busting yours balls Ben.


Gday WA

Its all about in the field testing its been on for Ten years : )

So it is well tested in all types of weather

Feel free to use it if I was a PT industry leader i should patent it and sell it with an instructional dvd 
Which would also include two months free subscription to my painting blog and a 2014 calender of Australian lorikeets


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> G'day Guys
> 
> Being a painter over 21yrs I don't need to ask to many questions about painting as I know my type of painting
> So I don't have much to share in Regards to painting . But i have been known to post the odd pics of Australian lorikeets Or cockatoos or the odd pic of my Weber BBQ : )
> ...


That was Al's invention ya thief!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> That was Al's invention ya thief!


Al snoozed and he lost.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> That was Al's invention ya thief!


Oops sorry Bro : )


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

benthepainter said:


> Gday WA
> 
> Its all about in the field testing its been on for Ten years : )
> 
> ...


Ten yrs is a solid test I will order 10 and just one dvd. I will then burn the dvd make a knockoff product and be a industry leader.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Ten yrs is a solid test I will order 10 and just one dvd. I will then burn the dvd make a knockoff product and be a industry leader.


If you use that photo of mine of the ladder with cable tie 

You are in big trouble lol i will hunt you down and post your name up on my special industry blog and everyone will Know about you : p

Then i will take my bat and ball and leave Paint Talk 

And then PT will no longer exist lol 

Then again yes it will its a Forum for professional painters : ) I think i will stay and you can use my pics and burn my dvd : ) 

But because of your plan no calendar for you


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

:lol: Who the hell uses shoe molding between soffit and the brick. :thumbdown:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> :lol: Who the hell uses shoe molding between soffit and the brick. :thumbdown:


Gday RAP

Faceplates now shoe moulding : )

Are you talking about the timber quad?

http://www.pinetimberproducts.com.au/d57/mouldings/quad/


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

benthepainter said:


> Are you talking about the timber quad?
> 
> http://www.pinetimberproducts.com.au/d57/mouldings/quad/


:clap: I'm going to Homedepot this weekend and I'm going to ask for timber quad.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> :clap: I'm going to Homedepot this weekend and I'm going to ask for timber quad.


They wont know what you are on about lol

So in America that is called a shoe moulding ? Not all houses have them but most do


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

benthepainter said:


> They wont know what you are on about lol
> 
> So in America that is called a shoe moulding ? Not all houses have them but mist do


Yes but is an interior product, for between the brick and soffit some use a 1x2 or 1x4. Only a hack would use shoe molding outside for that application.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I was just doing two tone caulking on a 24 today,

So I had two guns up there. Hanging it on the rung works, but you can accidentally knock it off pretty easy. Looks like that would be more stable. 

The brackets that hold the stand outs on works
Pretty good for hooking the gun a little more securely than the rung. 
Do you ever use stand outs? Just in case there is dialect confusion, stand outs are on the top of both ladders in this pic.
I like that idea. I often need an easy place to hang a spray shields and such. I've used a lot of different tricks to hang things on ladders, but not that one. Thanks :thumsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> :lol: Who the hell uses shoe molding between soffit and the brick. :thumbdown:


It's very typical for ranch housed built in the 50s here. I didn't even give the photo a second thought when he posted it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> It's very typical for ranch housed built in the 50s here. I didn't even give the photo a second thought when he posted it.


Sorry Paul, I'm a 80's boy.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Sorry Paul, I'm a 80's boy.


Dude, I wasn't BORN in the 50s.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Yes but is an interior product, for between the brick and soffit some use a 1x2 or 1x4. Only a hack would use shoe molding outside for that application.


Gday RAP

Can you post a link to the commonly used quads in the USA 

We have that type the rounded ones or the just good old square profile
Personaly i think the curved type like on this job look allot better on the eye due to the shape compared to the square type Quad 

I will be interested to see some pics of your standard type that are used


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

joshmays1976 said:


> I was just doing two tone caulking on a 24 today,
> 
> So I had two guns up there. Hanging it on the rung works, but you can accidentally knock it off pretty easy. Looks like that would be more stable.
> 
> ...


Gday Josh 

I like the old caulking guns i have never been a fan of the huge overkill type just the good old metal frame one only problem is the handle doesn't fit fully over the D shaped rung so a couple of cable ties on my extension ladders one up high then one a little lower has worked for me 
: ) 

I have never used standouts but they look great


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

benthepainter said:


> Gday RAP
> 
> Can you post a link to the commonly used quads in the USA
> 
> ...


G'day Bro
On the first pic you can see how we use a 1x4 all the way around the house.

The second pic is kind a hard to see but it has a 1x2 all around as well.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

benthepainter said:


> I have never used standouts but they look great


This one is very handy for corners


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> This one is very handy for corners


I prefer to lean the top rung on the corner and "balance" as I climb up. YOLO!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I prefer to lean the top rung on the corner and "balance" as I climb up. YOLO!


Gday Schmidt

Thats how i always have done it 
It was worse in my early years painting doing apartment blocks of extension ladders come to a corner of the building were the soffits would over hang you would have to put on the corner and stretch 

Bit scary on a full extended 40 or 60footer


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Between posting this morning and painting : ) 

Painting exterior laundry door and the
Little dog ran in f me running around this house after the dog lol i didnt want to grab it incase it bit me lol

Im not the Turtle Man Live Action : )

http://youtu.be/MyddLuCGkWs


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Had to setup a road block to get him out lol


----------

